# scrollsaw pattern making?



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Since I'm stuck at home for a few days, I am hoping to get some designs drawn up for some projects. We had some family pictures taken Friday night and after a bit of practice, I would like to turn a picture into scrollart. Is there a method to do this, or is it just a sketch it up kind of deal?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I normally make a sketch and then scan it into my computer. Then if I need to adjust the size I run it through photoshop and make the adjustments. When I have what I want I print a copy and apply it to the wood with a thin coat of spray adhesive and it's ready to cut. This helps a lot if multiple matching pieces are needed.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

+1 What Steve said.
Lee


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I sketch all of mine by hand, paying particular attention to light and dark. The areas that I deem as being dark, will be the cut outs and the light areas will be the wood remaining. Good luck with your patterns. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you guys use for paper? Do you just put the paper over top and trace? Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A person could use tracing paper but I'm too cheap to buy something special. I have a backlit drafting table I just lay computer paper over the picture on the glass top. Before I had the table I used a plate glass shelf across two chairs with a lamp under it. Back in the day when everybody had film camera's I've used a darkroom enlarger and slide projectors to project an image on paper.


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

For portraits i use a computer program i bought at office depot called Photoexplosion. I scan the picture or send it from my camera to my computer and open the file using photoexplosion. There is a setting that you click on, (sorry i cant remember what its called), that will turn the picture into a black and white pattern for you. Depending on the photo quality, you still have to use the erase and paint tools to add or erase certain parts of the pattern to make it look just right and to make sure all your parts are connected so that you will have a continous pattern. For my intarsia, i have a glass drafting table, that i also purchased from office depot, and placed a light underneath the table. Then i tape my picture to the table, and then tape tracing paper over that and start tracing. Its a little tricky at first, especially with faces, but a little practice and it becomes easier. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't actually had near as much time as I thought I would to draw yet. I have tried some editing of pictures on the Iphone while holding/comforting the little guy and this is what I came up with.















I'm using this as a starting point for me the try to get the shadow lines figured out. 







I finally found a piece of glass perfect for tracing too 👍


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh. Thank you guys. This is getting to the edges of my artistic ability. But, it will never get any better if I do not push it.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah. I'm going to start a bit easier than a family portrait.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

now that is cool, how you were able to get that from just your Iphone..... I would suspect that would work! 

I wish I had a smartphone.... mine is too dumb to do anything like that.

Fabian


----------

